# Evening primrose oil and depression



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone who tried evening primrose oil and who has depression? I read that it can make depression worse which is why I'm scared to try it even though it's supposed to be healthy.


----------



## Plasticities (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes. I'm taking Evening Primrose Oil now actually. It is extremely helpful for me, because my depression (as well as alcoholism) was caused by an Omega 6 deficiency. 
*GLA* (Gamma-Linolenic Acid)  
A biochemical cause of major depression is a genetic inability to manufacture enough prostaglandin E1 (PGE1), an important brain metabolite derived from essential fatty acids. The problem is the result of an inborn deficiency in Omega-6 essential fatty acid (EFA). The body easily converts Gamma-Linolenic Acid (GLA) to PGE1.
-GLA can be purchased as Evening Primrose Oil, Borage Oil, or Black Currant Oil supplements.
*Take 300mg with breakfast, lunch and dinner.
If you have an omega-6 deficiency and are depressed, this will be of huge benefit to you. I have an extended supplement plan in the nutrition, supplements, and exercise forum if you are interested. It's what I use daily and my depression/anxiety are completely gone. I don't know anything about Evening Primrose Oil having poor side-effects.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, how do you know that you have O6 deficiency? Did you get a blood test for this or are there any specific symptoms of O6 deficiency?
I would already have tried EPO but I read that it can make depression worse and because of this I was afraid.


----------

